# Sears Pt. event pics



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

My wife took most of them so they are a bit biased towards our wagon  but there are some non-wagon pics too. Stuka was in my run group so no 325is pics, sorry raffi, didnt catch you either 

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288685519&code=7044205&mode=invite


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry raffi, didnt catch you either


Me too Jeff. Every time I wanted to come over to your tent, I either had a student or someone wanted to go out for a ride with me. Are you going to Laguna Seca in 3 weeks?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Me too Jeff. Every time I wanted to come over to your tent, I either had a student or someone wanted to go out for a ride with
> me. Are you going to Laguna Seca in 3 weeks?


nope, I wish though. A little too close to the sears pt event budget wise and I was worried about rain. Would like to attend it with rex though 

you guys did a great job on the Sears Pt event :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Is that a cow on top of the Track's sign? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> you guys did a great job on the Sears Pt event :thumbup:


Thanks Jeff, it was our pleasure. Students also did very well and were very behaved. All in all, an awesome week-end. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

BTW Jeff, any way to see the pics without joining ImageStation? :dunno:


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

Nice pix, especially pix #20 of my M3 (#07 in the A group with the microphone on the rear bumper) chasing the Porsche Turbo up T2. Do you have a higher resolution image?

That Turbo spun at T2 on the last session of Sat... i got it on video but the sun was so low, the contrast is poor. I saw the waving yellow flag and the dust was still swirling. It was pretty slick that last Sat session.



Jeff_DML said:


> My wife took most of them so they are a bit biased towards our wagon  but there are some non-wagon pics too. Stuka was in my run group so no 325is pics, sorry raffi, didnt catch you either
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288685519&code=7044205&mode=invite


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

biodan said:


> Nice pix, especially pix #20 of my M3 (#07 in the A group with the microphone on the rear bumper) chasing the Porsche Turbo up T2. Do you have a higher resolution image?
> 
> That Turbo spun at T2 on the last session of Sat... i got it on video but the sun was so low, the contrast is poor. I saw the waving yellow flag and the dust was still swirling. It was pretty slick that last Sat session.


You got that spin on video! Hmm... do post in time. I was down at the paddock and heard it.

Later on Sunday night I was having dinner with a certain few drivers and questioned them on who it was that actually spun. All I got was two smiles from ear to ear and a 'no comment' look. :rofl: I think they would really like to see that video, even if the contrast is poor. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> ...
> Later on Sunday night I was having dinner with a certain few drivers and questioned them on who it was that actually spun. All I got was two smiles from ear to ear and a 'no comment' look. :rofl:


His name starts with a V and he's not married... you know who that is! :angel:


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

I mispoke/mis-typed, i don't actually have the p-car spinning in front of me, but have the p-car alongside the exit of T2 (offtrack) pointed in the wrong direction with dust swirling still. Again, since the sun was very low & blasting into the camera, the auto-exposure closed the f-stop down & hence dimmed the contrast in the low-light areas.



sergiok said:


> You got that spin on video! Hmm... do post in time. I was down at the paddock and heard it.
> 
> Later on Sunday night I was having dinner with a certain few drivers and questioned them on who it was that actually spun. All I got was two smiles from ear to ear and a 'no comment' look. :rofl: I think they would really like to see that video, even if the contrast is poor. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Ah! So it was an agricultural excursion!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> His name starts with a V and he's not married... you know who that is! :angel:


Hm...Didn't he also manage a spin at the last event?  :angel:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> BTW Jeff, any way to see the pics without joining ImageStation? :dunno:


shouldnt require you :dunno: , did you eventually get in without registering? PM me your email and I can send them to you if you like, can you take around 2mb email?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Is that a cow on top of the Track's sign? :dunno:


 :rofl: , didnt even notice that. Looks like it has headers and exhaust pipe on it too :lmao:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

biodan said:


> Nice pix, especially pix #20 of my M3 (#07 in the A group with the microphone on the rear bumper) chasing the Porsche Turbo up T2. Do you have a higher resolution image?


PM me your email and I will send it to you


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Hmm, are you sure it wasn't a GT3 instead of a Turbo? :angel: 

--Andre


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Hmm, are you sure it wasn't a GT3 instead of a Turbo? :angel:
> 
> --Andre


picture that I labeled GT3 that on was on the track with me? Actually could be just glanced at it and it didnt look like the GT2 that was in my run group  but the GT3 did run a few times with me.

That brake shot is a GT3


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Andre Yew said:


> Hmm, are you sure it wasn't a GT3 instead of a Turbo? :angel:


Positive, it was not VJ.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Hm...Didn't he also manage a spin at the last event?  :angel:


I don't think we're talking about the same person. He doesn't drive a GT3...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> shouldnt require you :dunno: , did you eventually get in without registering? PM me your email and I can send them to you if you like, can you take around 2mb email?


It required me to sign in, so I gave up and did not try to go further. :thumbdwn: I have dial-up, so I can't take 2MB of pics... Thanks anyway.


----------

